# Fluval 306 vs Eheim 2217



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi, I wondering if I made a the right decision purchasing a Fluval 306 for my 55g freshwater tank. I was considering either the Fluval 306 or Eheim 2217. I owned a Fluval 303 for many years and had good luck with it. The 306 has a flow rate of 303 gph and the 2217 has a flow rate of 264 gph. I thought they would be equal with the 303 a slight advantage because of the higher flow rate. Fluval 306 is rated for tanks up to 70g and Eheim 2217 is rated for tanks up to 160g. Why the huge difference in tank rating when the Fluval is higher gph? Is Eheim that much better at filtering? I was using AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor to help decide which fish I wanted and changed the filtration from the Fluval 306 to the Eheim 2217 and it shows a dramatic change in filtration capacity. If the Eheim is really that much better, I will gladly return the Fluval. What do you all think?

Tom


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I can't really say why there is such a difference in the ratings, but I do know that flow (gph) is not everything. I can put a big motor and impeller and move a lot of water for a filter, but I can do that with a powerhead and that provides zero filtration. It does house a lot of media but the amounts are probably comparable. Its a great filter (Eheim 2217). Mine has been going on my 29g for over 3yrs without a hiccup. My experience with Fluval is limited and not very positive.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The Fluval I used to own was not impressive to me. I had way too many issues trying to prime it and set the O ring on properly. It did filter well, don't get me wrong there, But my Eheim's are all quieter. 

This is just my opinion and experience though.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

See I'm the other way. I have used Fluval canisters for some time now. And would gladly buy more. I had two running on my 55g cichlid tank (had one sitting around) before that it was just the one. Worked perfect. I like the idea of media baskets.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I love media baskets too. My Eheim's are the 2222, or the older Pro versions. Both with two baskets each. 

The Fluval I owned was a 203. Not sure if it is comparable to the 303, but it is to the classic Eheim in the since it was about the same size inside. 

I have had an Ecco, 2232 and it had three baskets If I recall. It held tons of media. Sold it before I moved only because it was silly to keep such a filter for betta containers LOL ( regret it now though)


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you for all the replies. Is either one of these filters enough filtration for a 55g tank at 100% stocked capacity by itself? I was only planning on using one filter. When I used AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor it gave me a filtration warning when I reached 72% stocking with the Fluval 306, changed the filter to the Eheim 2217 and it showed plenty of filtration left to add more fish.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Either would probably be sufficient. I can see wanting just one filter, but I would advise against stocking to a 100% level. I usually recommend 70-75% initially. After you have had success at keeping all of them healthy for 4-6 months then maybe add a few more. If you are new to this it takes a little while to glean enough through hard knocks so to speak, to really understand and give you confidence to do whatever it is you want. Stocking at a level somewhat lower than full gives you wiggle room for small mistakes that otherwise could be disastrous. 

Do you have your maintenance plan figured out?


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

jrman83 said:


> Either would probably be sufficient. I can see wanting just one filter, but I would advise against stocking to a 100% level. I usually recommend 70-75% initially. After you have had success at keeping all of them healthy for 4-6 months then maybe add a few more. If you are new to this it takes a little while to glean enough through hard knocks so to speak, to really understand and give you confidence to do whatever it is you want. Stocking at a level somewhat lower than full gives you wiggle room for small mistakes that otherwise could be disastrous.
> 
> Do you have your maintenance plan figured out?


Thank you for the reply

I have had a successful tank setup for many years, but the information when I started was not available as it is today with the help of the internet (this forum has really helped). When I started I had never heard of a fishless cycle, it is a great method, I'm definitely going to use it. I just took a seven year break from fishkeeping after a move. I was not planning on stocking at 100%, I'll try to stick at a % that will allow me to do 20-25% water changes per week. The only problem I see with maintenance is the water changes. I have bad back and I have seen many people on this forum suggest the Python. The problem with that is we have a fancy pullout water faucet in the kitchen that doesn't allow for the attachment, unless it can be added to a bathroom faucet. Right now my back is good so I just use the bucket method but when I start to have problems I'll look into the Python, maybe I can figure out some kind of faucet connection.

Later if I feel the canister filter is not enough I can add another filter but trying to avoid that (maybe HOB because of price). The tank is going into a room that my wife and I have computers setup and also a TV so would like to keep aquarium noise to a minimum.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

U should be good with fluval they undermark their ratings so they perform great. I have had no problems with my fluval filters including the 306 which is on my 50g planted fw about a yr. I choose fluval before the eheim.


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

I too am interested in this comparison. In a perfect world, I would have opted for the Eheim Ecco 2236 for my 55, as I love the tray-system and convenience. However, stories about diminishing flow rates and breaking handles sent me to the Eheim 2217. I am beginning to think the Fluval 306 might be a good alternative. I also found the tank size rating puzzling, given the gph flow rates.


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

From everything I've read review-wise, the Fluval 306 should be fine on a 55. I personally prefer the order of media baskets and the priming feature to the 2217. Not sure why the flow rates differ so widely or if that is even a factor. It also looks really nice (not that this should matter, but if it is exposed beneath a non-cabinet tank it could be something to think about). Only cautionary thing I read was someone on Amazon said that the filter leaked all over the floor when the power went out; here in FL, power outages are the norm and I would hope this was a freak thing and not something that could actually occur. Maybe someone here will chime in on that aspect of it.


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi, Thanks for the replies. I have the Fluval 306 and all the equipment I need for my tank, but its not setup yet. I still need to build a tank stand, I just got over the flu, so that set me back a bit. I should have the stand done within the next week.


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

Fishtail76 said:


> Hi, Thanks for the replies. I have the Fluval 306 and all the equipment I need for my tank, but its not setup yet. I still need to build a tank stand, I just got over the flu, so that set me back a bit. I should have the stand done within the next week.


Great! Let us know how it all works out.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Whoever wrote the review that said it leaks during power outages, they probably had a bad O-ring. When its running it might not be enough pressure on the seal for it to leak but when it sits idle the water wants to go somewhere.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Protues55 said:


> From everything I've read review-wise, the Fluval 306 should be fine on a 55. I personally prefer the order of media baskets and the priming feature to the 2217. Not sure why the flow rates differ so widely or if that is even a factor. It also looks really nice (not that this should matter, but if it is exposed beneath a non-cabinet tank it could be something to think about). Only cautionary thing I read was someone on Amazon said that the filter leaked all over the floor when the power went out; here in FL, power outages are the norm and I would hope this was a freak thing and not something that could actually occur. Maybe someone here will chime in on that aspect of it.


This review was for the Fluval?


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

jrman83 said:


> This review was for the Fluval?


Yes. On Amazon. Pretty old one. Sounds fishy to me. :fish9:


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

FWIW, Petsmart has the 306 on sale in-store and online for $135. I saw them in the boxes this AM.


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

I found my 306 at Wag.com for $125, price has gone up now. I wasn't thinking about taxes at the time of my purchase, it came to about $139. I could have got the 2217 at Kensfish.com for the same price cause they don't charge me sales tax. Still think I got an ok deal.


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

Petsmart has a 30% discount on Fluvals; Fluval 406 is $167.99 after discount on $239.00. Online only, free shipping, till Feb. 3.


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

*Update Re: Fluval 306 vs Eheim 2217*



Protues55 said:


> Petsmart has a 30% discount on Fluvals; Fluval 406 is $167.99 after discount on $239.00. Online only, free shipping, till Feb. 3.


I called Petsmart and someone named Brenda said she believed it was the 405s that were being shipped (she cited the info in the product description as being for the 405). She said she would email the warehouse for confirmation and they are supposed to get back to me in between 1-3 days with a definite answer. I will update when I hear for anyone interested.


----------

